# Struggles and Challenges in learning to draw



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

Hi All, 

I have been drawing pretty much all my life and have also been learning classical drawing and painting techniques from a reputed studio from past 10 years or so.

I recently started creating videos - mainly as a means to help some friends who wanted to learn Art.

My question to you - What do you find as your biggest challenge when drawing? What do you struggle with the most? What are some of your biggest disappointments? 


I'm looking to better understand those struggles and challenges to be able to see where I can (and cannot) help others, via my own journey.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## KacperMichalczuk (Jul 2, 2020)

If you are looking for resources that help you learnining drawing I can only recommend https://drawing-session.com 
This drawing course is the most effective I have ever used. I am sure there are many people that will argue with the efficacy of directly copying master drawings of figures and sculptures, but in my personal experience it has proven to be an excellent way to teach a beginner, as well as hone an accomplished artist's skills.

To provide an example: in my year of teaching studio art in junior and senior high school, there was some question as to whether these drawings would be too difficult for kids who have never taken a drawing class before. We gave it a shot anyway. The results were really incredible -- I can say with perfect sincerity that every single drawing that came out of those classes was excellent. I had already seen adults make huge strides by using this course in dedicated art curricula, where each student had already identified themselves as artists, but this success was on a different level. It was so gratifying to see how proud the students were of their work. And how deserving they were of that pride!

Highly recommend. Let's hike up the demand for this course so that it comes back into print!


----------

